# Dispensers or containers for keeping things handy: Show us yours!



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

With apologies for the blatant thievery of the snoose dispenser design, them Rockler Bench Cookies are right at hand:










Kindly,

Lee


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

here ya go, I like to reuse the kreg scew packages.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

This homemade little 6 drawer box is a treasure keeper. Bob


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Peanut butter jars (or any clear plastic jar). Since I believe that peanut butter should be a food group anyway, we always have it around. They come in various sizes, are clear so it's easy to see what's in them, and they're an infinitely renewable resource. What's not to like. - lol


----------



## jtbinvalrico (Nov 28, 2011)

Recently scored on Craigslist…...it's called a Rototower, but I call it the nut and bolt Borg ship:


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Not mine, but I built this for a buddy a few years ago. Each "drawer" holds four of the plastic tray boxes you can see in the background. They sit in his shop and are filled with electronic parts.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice contributions all. Bob, next time I come to Montana, I'm going to show up and make you an offer on your stuff (I'm a Big Timber kid). That's my kind of stuff! And is there another drawer marked "copper plumbing pieces for drawer pulls"?

Sawkerf, what an elegant piece. Heirloom shop cabinetry.

Devann, how are the Rx bottles stuck on the wall?

And I want me them BorgoTower!

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Lee, I drill a small hole in the side near the top and hang them on a finish screw. This allows me to take the ones I think I'll need with me when I go off and work elsewhere. Many times I hear "come on I have everything you need" and when I arrive there is usually some fastener that was overlooked. Remember, be prepared. I was a Boy Scout.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very good ideas folks .Thanks for the post Lee.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Here is what I have.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Some nice ideas here. 
McFeely's recently had a sale on their bins (15% off and $1 shipping) so I bought a bunch (72…) and I'll be making two cabinets that hold 36 each. Probably more storage space for hardware than I'll use in a long time. I currently use stanley storage boxes and they work well, but taking them off the shelf every time I need a particular screw is annoying. With the hardware cabinet I plan to build I just grab the bin I need and go.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Bins are good. I try to have an empty one on hand for keeping things organized while assembling projects.

Here's another reuse of an item for storage. A spice rack makes a good place for my marking instruments.










Yep, that's a real cannon below the spice rack. It's made by Ron Barlow. He made the barrel from a bronze propeller shaft from a boat motor. The wheels he made from brass, the frame from oak. It shoots a .38 cal. ball.


----------



## Dinnersnack (Jan 14, 2012)

i bought 2 sliding metal drawers at a yard sale for $10 ea. new they are over $150. They didnt have the drawers so i made some out of scrap. Walnut fronts with soft maple sides. The boxes are finger jointed and finished with poly. Inside is just 1/4" ply cut down. I made the drawers double layered and waxed the top trays for easy sliding. All in all they were cheap and look nice in the shop


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Ohmigosh. Dinnersnack and I went to the same garage sale evidently.










I use mine to store instrument parts.










Kindly,

Lee


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Besides the usual bins and drawers storage, I use zip lock bags for awkward items. For example, I use the gallon size bag for storing a cordless battery charger out of the way. It keeps it clean and the cord doesn't get in the way. You can hang it on a nail on the wall or on the side of the workbench. I use a lot of small fasteners, 4-40, 6-32 machine screws, nuts, washers, etc and keep them in small pill bottles with identification labels on them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

All the major food groups here: cofffee cans, plastic bins and steel drawers…


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Smitty, Is that table saw pictured there BC or AD?


----------



## wolflrv (Nov 28, 2011)

Most of my hardware is stored in this rack:










The rest is in the drawer just below the rack.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I wanted to build a storage cabinet to go under my miter bench. I was on the way to the lumber yard when I stopped at a thrft store and saw this.










It has dove-tailed drawers with full extension ball bearing slides, 2 large file drawers, and five smaller ones, plus cabinet doors in the middle. It would have taken me months to build.










I paid twenty bucks. These boxes store under the added top. I put them on the bench top to keep track of things.

















I guess the bottom one was a silver ware tray, but it's a neat little box. It expands on sliding dadoes when you need more room. Another two bucks well spent.


----------



## KMTSilvitech (Feb 10, 2011)

For anyone that hasn't seen this before. For more pics check my projects.http://lumberjocks.com/projects/49116 I go to this all the time.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

This is a glass fronted case from an old Woodcraft store. keeps the dust off everything, and lets me see it all.



















Hey, how did that half empty beer case get in my shop? Oh well.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Man, that Bench Cookie dispenser is the best. I am sorry I bought the aluminum one that Rockler sells a few weeks ago. It holds only eight and the PVC one could be made to hold an unlimited amount. This is a photo of my go-to area. The red, blue and yellow bins in the middle were purchased from Harbor Freight at what I thought was a very resonable price including the metal shelving. The wooded cubbies top and bottom I made for a different application using french cleats. I decided to combine them all to keep the clutter to a minimum.


----------

